# New Orca isn't much of a looker



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Seems kind of bland compared to my 2007

http://road.cc/sites/default/files/imagecache/galleria_900_nocrop/images/2015%20WorldTour%20bikes:%20Cofidis%E2%80%99s%20Orbea%20Orca/Cofidis%20Orbea%20Orca%202015%2010.jpg


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

My first thoughts too. Sort of normalized? Kind of lost a bit of it's edge. Of course I think the seattube/seatpost clamp area is a real let down. Meh. Probably a good bike though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I kind of like this one. I am biased though because it looks a lot like the Giant TCR and I love that bike. It also sounds like there was a method to their madness and it wasn't about looks as much as it was weight and stiffness:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=154&v=CBO3_x8P5q0


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=24&v=r8M8ku_wbA4

Collaboration with Nacer Bouhanni ? Orbea


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> I kind of like this one. I am biased though because it looks a lot like the Giant TCR and I love that bike. It also sounds like there was a method to their madness and it wasn't about looks as much as it was weight and stiffness:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=154&v=CBO3_x8P5q0


They always say that the new one is lighter and stiffer than the old one because those are the buzz words that sell bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

GOTA said:


> They always say that the new one is lighter and stiffer than the old one because those are the buzz words that sell bikes.


That doesn't mean it's not true though, right? Are you suggesting that Emonda isn't actually lighter than the Madone or that the Supersix Evo isn't truly lighter than the old Supersix because it was advertised as such?


----------



## tonywood (May 27, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> That doesn't mean it's not true though, right? Are you suggesting that Emonda isn't actually lighter than the Madone or that the Supersix Evo isn't truly lighter than the old Supersix because it was advertised as such?


I doubt most of us would truly notice the difference! That being said, for the money those words do matter some!


----------

